# My new Goliathus Goliatus



## Ian

Had these guys arrive yesterday...2 arrived dead (the 2 largest I am sad to say), but got 6 that were all in great shape.

Here are a few photos:






















Do excuse the poor photos...PSP is not installed on this PC.

I will be selling these if anyone is interested...as I have little beetle knowledge.


----------



## robo mantis

nice pics


----------



## Rick

That thing is huge.


----------



## infinity

ooo, nice... how much?


----------



## yen_saw

Wonderful live specimen Ian!! This site has some info in caring for them.

http://www.naturalworlds.org/goliathus/index.htm


----------



## enlightenment

I would like to buy either a Rhiino Beetle or Stag Beetle, pref male.

Anyone have a UK link?


----------



## enlightenment

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/...ma_caucasus.htm

I got one of these yesterday.


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

Hi Ian,

I may know someone whis is interested

in your Goliaths.

Drop me a line and tell me:

How many males, how many females

Price

Shipping

Thanks!

Greenmanbacchus

[email protected]


----------



## Ian

Hey,

Unfortunately these went a fair while ago!

Thanks anyway


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

Say....maybe I'd better pay more attention to the

dates on the posts....  Thanks for replying...and

so promptly too  

GMB


----------



## Ian

No problem, thats what I get paid for


----------



## Rory

you get paid for it?!


----------



## Ian

Pffyea, I'l have to upload last years 6 figure salary cheque! ^_^


----------



## OGIGA

> Pffyea, I'l have to upload last years 6 figure salary cheque! ^_^


Might as well skip college!


----------



## Ian

That would probably be an excellent decision


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

man i know about those!!! HEAVIEST BUGS IN THE WORLD!! WEIGHT OF AN APPLE!!!! :shock:


----------

